# Might have to give up Pearl



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

We treat our animals like we do our human counterparts in most respects. We establish relationships with them. We mourn them. We individualize them.

However, sometimes things just don't work out. Sometimes love just isn't enough, and the personalities or situation just isn't beneficial to either party. I think we've reached that point. 

It's so hard to know what puppies will be like when they're older, you know? You see a pup, think it's a wild man/girl...take it home and in a few months you have a lap dog who wouldn't think of leaving the couch for a "stupid" tennis ball or frisbee. When I first saw Pearl at the breeder's, she was a timid little thing that use to get beat up on by her much hyper brother and would squeal and hide under furniture to avoid him. Tilly was the only one she felt comfortable playing with (maybe b/c Tilly was smaller than she was and didn't play as rough) and even then it was sporadic. It took me a month before she would come up to me, two months to get her to stop cowering when I walked up to her, and three months to finally get her to stop submissive urinating. In these last two months, she's grown up a lot, but she hasn't just blossomed. She exploded...on a nuclear level.

She is so hyper that it drives all three of us (two dogs; one human) NUTS! She licks at Boo's face so much that he's got a dog-gone blister forming. Tilly's little face has scars on it from wrestling and Pearl wears her out. At least once a day, Tilly will have to beat the crap out of her to get her to leave her alone. Even then, I'll often find Pearl in a play crouch, barking non-stop to a pooped Tilly to no avail. I tried burning the excess energy with walks, but Pearl won't walk. She spends the whole time hunched over and cowering at every little snap and tweet. The only exception is if all three dogs are off the leash. I don't do this often, but sometimes I take them to the park (far away from any traffic) late at night and let them just run. Pearl loves it, but it's a treat...not a routine, especially with gas prices and my current status as an economically challenged individual. I try playing with her, but she doesn't play the games we use to anymore. No more tug-o-war, no more chasing after stuffed toys dragged around on a string. And with all of this unfocused energy, she's become destructive.

Do date, she has chewed and subsequently destroyed:

2 headphones
1 Piece of exercise equipment valued at over 200 dollars
My ipillow
My favorite pair of shoes 
2 mp3 players (the last one was salvageable though it looks like someone put it through a blender)
2 fans
2 usb cords
3 library books
1 dvd case
1 nightguard
And for dessert, she's started chewing up my walls and eating the drywall. Don't believe a four pound dog can chew through walls?











I've tried everything I can think of. Putting stuff up high, bitter spray, every imaginable dog chew known to mankind (I spend almost as much money on their chews and food...to make sure they have variety and aren't bored...than on my own groceries), and for a while I tried crating her when I'm not staring directly at her. That last one actually made it worse. She got out and was just about ready to crawl up the wall! The last time I did it, when I let her out, she ran like a madwoman, took flying leaps off the furniture, literally bounced off the couch, then started pawing and madly *eating *the carpet, and then flew down the hallway. It's easy to tell now who made a "boo boo" in the house as all I have to look for are the hairy turds to know it was Pearl.

The only time I've experienced something like this was years ago when I stupidly purchased a Samoyed. Yeah, I know. I wholeheartedly admit I was stupid. A high energy working breed dog in a small two bedroom house with an owner who worked and went to school 6-7 hours a day. There's still tile missing in the kitchen and one of my mother's dining room chairs was devoured. It wasn't that she was a bad dog, but she needed more than I could give. I adopted her out to my aunt, who owns a 17 acre farm and has lots of neighborhood kids, and both she and Kiska (the dog) were in hog heaven. 

Pearl needs a house with kids. Not small kids as she's small, but she just loves to run and chase. I chased her around the back yard today and I think I might have lasted five min. Look, I'm 33, overweight, and I hate running. Oh, I'll powerwalk now and then, but full-out running? Not going to happen. I thought I was going to die of a heart attack right then and there. The brat, of course, was in heaven. You should have seen her. Ears laid flat back...it looked like her feet weren't even touch the ground. She wore Tilly out, Boo out, and just about killed me and then came back with this look on her face like "why did you stop playing?" Jeez.

I love her. I laugh at her funny moments, her bottomless stomach, the expressions on her face, and the lovely memories...but I can't give her what she needs. And my house can't survive Hurricane Pearl for much longer. Either she's going to get electrocuted, develop a horrible blockage, or cause damage that isn't just superficial and will end up getting us evicted. And I can't bring another (more active) dog into the house. Three was pushing it. Four is out of the question, period.

I know, I know...I'm writing a book on the subject. I think I just had to type it out because I do care for her, and I am going to miss her. It's like I'm trying to reassure or remind myself that it's for both of our benefit. 

I sent an email to the breeder and asked for her help in placing Pearl with a new family. I even suggested that she ask the lady who adopted the hyper-crazed littermate if she would want a companion for him. A part of me is still sort of wondering if we can work this out, but I honestly think it's for the best. I recently found a job, and I'm going to be at work for 25-30 hours a week. It would be cruel to keep a hyper dog like she is in a playpen that whole time, but if I keep her out she might kill herself. Literally. I can't even keep her sated when I'm home 24/7. 

And Tilly. ::sigh:: Tilly is going to be devastated. While she doesn't have Pearl's stamina, she does love playing with her. And Boo has always been such an old man. Even as a pup, he never liked to play. She's going to be so lonely.  

And, of course, as I write this, you-know-who has just moved closer to me and is looking at me with puppy eyes. She's so affectionate and loving. Ah! See...I'm wavering already. 

::mumbling grumpily: ::foxes15:


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

She sounds a right carecture lol


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Aww she sounds so energetic! no wonder you are worn out lol, I really hope you can get some help with her first before you decide to rehome, see if you can get the dog wisperer in hehe. There must be real ppl like a dog wisperer who can come and help train? Good luck in whatever you choose.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow! didnt know they can chew through walls thats scary and amazing at the sametime. i think ur making the right choice if u are not giving her what she needs because all those things she is doing will not have a happy ending to go along with it. im not sure how you put up with it for so long now. props to you on that! my mom wouldve destroyed me if dexter was ever like that wow. im sorry for agreeing with u on this but thats just way too much cons vs pros...


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ah honey, life is hard. You have to make decisions based on "your" feelings and what you have to go thru. I wish you lived anywhere close to me. I swear I would bring her over here. Chloe is like the energizer bunny. She never stops. The other three will be so peaceful and she'll go from pup to pup to wake them up and chew on them. Pearl and Chloe would be "fab" together. Let us know if we can do anything but I think you're making the right decision for both of you.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Given what you have posted in the past, and we can only go on what you tell us...

I do think it would be better to find Pearl a new home, things just don't seem to be working out where she is. These things happen, have seen it in rescue situations many times before. Sometimes it is simply the wrong dog in the wrong home 

If it were me, I'd prefer she was re-homed via a good rescue. They will spay her before placing her and assess her in a foster home. From what I seem to remember you saying her breeder wasn't great. 

Good luck little Pearl 

x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Our rescue here is wonderful. They are quite careful who they place these little dolls with. Keep us posted.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I can understand where you are coming from and I do feel for you. I agree if you are looking to rehome her please do some research and find her the best possible home that way she will be happy and you will feel alot more happier when/if she does go.

Keep us posted {{HUGS}}


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

She sounds exactly like Misha ... except Misha is younger. I hope she outgrows this as I can completely sympathize with you. I'm already at my wits end of Yoshi being constantly terrorized by this crazy fuzz ball :S If she kept this up after so many months, I think I'll be right where you are  Hopefully though she improves, as she's still so young.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, the contract I signed says the breeder has first right of refusal, so I'm trying to honor that. I do, however, prefer for her to go to an actual home. Breeder is a great lady, but Pearl would do better in a home with more one-on-one care. If she puts me into contact with one of her long standing customers (all of which have to spay or neuter as well), I'd say yes. If she just says that she will take her in, I'll keep her. Don't get me wrong, she adores all of her dogs, but this one is a little love monkey. And while Pearl's energetic, she's also very submissive. If she found herself as X dog in a larger pack, she'd quickly spiral down the totem pole, and I think it would crush her spirit. 

And she's already been spayed, so no worries with that.

Chihuahua rescues...hmmmm....I'm iffy on that. I know they mean well, but since my negative dealings with them in the past, I'm just not too keen on them. 

If the breeder can't find a home for her, I don't honestly know what I'll do. I will NOT advertise or sell her. I've only ever given a dog away to my aunt, and I have no more family members who need a dog. 

Do you guys still think there's a chance she could grow out of it? I assumed that she was growing _*into *_this and that it was her true self coming out. But could this be a phase? A terrible two situation that I could ride out like a storm? And if so, how do I ride it out? What do I do while I'm at work? How do I wear her out...and no one even mention running unless it involves a treadmill, which I don't own. 

If I could just get her to walk on a leash. I regularly walk at least 30 min. and have been working my way up to 1 hr. I know that would wear her little tail out. How did you guys get your dogs to walk on a leash? The way I've done it doesn't seem to be working. She's had the harness introduced to her, wore it around the house (supervised) a bit, allowed to walk with leash loose, then walked with only a few gentle tugs to gently steer, which would then progress to a full blown walk. Instead, what I get is: thud (sound of her butt as she sits and looks like me), screech (sound of her braking to a complete stop because she heard a twig snap), and whimper (sound of...well...a whimper).

I use a doggles harness (plenty of surface area to spread out any tension) and a small nylon leash.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

TBH she sound very similar to Lola. Lola has wrecked a lot of my stuff and chewed the wall like in your pic. How old is pearl? Lola has really clamed down now.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> TBH she sound very similar to Lola. Lola has wrecked a lot of my stuff and chewed the wall like in your pic. How old is pearl? Lola has really clamed down now.



She's only 10 months; still very much a puppy, but I didn't put much stock into it being a puppy phase since it is progressing, was a complete 180 from her previous behavior, and her sister is showing signs of calming down (the exact opposite). Was Lola always hyper, or did she start getting that way shen she got a little older?


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't know your situation so I can't judge you. In my opinion, I do not believe in giving up an animal. A dog is a lifetime commitment, the good and the bad. If this were a child, you wouldn't give it up to social services just because he is difficult, would you? It seems like your dog need more training and you need a little bit more leadership position. A puppy will chew no matter what, you have to correct them when they do it. Everyone here probably has a list of things their dogs did when they were puppies. Here is a list of what mine has ruined when she was a puppy:
1.) $100 Macbook power cord, numerous lamps and printer cords. 
2.) $500 persian rug (she dug a hole in it)
3.) numerous comforters and blankets
4.) My $1000 kingsize pillow top mattress (also a giant hole)
5.) She chewed the corners of my sofa
6.) She dug and pulled out the carpet in numerous corners of my apartment. 










But not once did I blame her or give up on her. She was very hard to train but I stuck with it. I always made sure that she understood that it was not acceptable. Also, I learned that the reason that she was being destructive was because of my shortcomings. When I first got her, I thought because of her small size, I didn't need to exercise her as much. I used to walk her once or twice a week. But I started watching Cesar Milan the Dog Whisper and I realized that her destructive behavior was partially my fault. It had a lot to do with her not getting enough exercise and that was why I couldn't manage her. How often do you walk her? Even small dogs need daily exercise for at least 30-40 minutes. Remember it is Exercise, Discipline, then Affection. Her hyperness could be because of a lack of exercise. Also tug a war is not the best game you can play with your dog, you are bringing out more frustration rather than practicing calm behavior when you are with her. A lot of these behaviors are solvable, please look for a reputable trainer to help train your dog before giving her away. There are tons of animals in shelters because of unwilling owners who simply give up because they think it is an easy way out rather than training their dogs. Dogs never dump people, people are the ones who dump dogs.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh hun that is such a hard decision to make, but from what you've said it sounds like the right one for both of you.
I hope she can find a lovely new home x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol as for walking on a leash dexter hated to pretend to walk inside the house and when we went outside he just kept walking straight lmao! i started off with those extending leashes those oh whats that oh yea regtractable leashes as he couldnt feel it on his back as much as those regular leashes so after he got usded to that i went to the regular to restrain him more. funny thing is i never used treats as people have told me to do but he will not let anyone else walk him as he would sit down and just stare at you. now he lovesssss his walks and runs around and does the zoomies when he comes back from even walking him in my yard. there was a couple times in the begining when he being stubborn i would tug on him and make him go my way and eventually learned to deal with it


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm completely for trying to get her adjusted and seeing what happens when she grows out of her puppy stage. Peek is a monster and torments the other dogs when their exhausted. It drove me mad for a very long time, but now I've left it up to the other dogs to works it out. Lola will take her paw and push him to the ground when she's had enough. He'll turn to Rygel who will ignore him until Peek get humiliated and will walk away. Then Peek will torment the cat for a while until she bats at him. Now poor Helo is the one who Peek stands over and barks in his ear until I finally yell "ENOUGH"! The thought of rehoming went through my mind a couple of times, but quickly left my thoughts. I could never do it. He loves it here. But, since you will be working so many hours and Pearl needs alot of excersize and stimulation, I do think it would be best for her. I don't believe in parting with a dog ever, but if it's the best interrest for the dog, then yes. I love how you are being choosy on where she goes if you go this route. What ever you decide, I will support your decision. xoxo


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

unchienne said:


> She's only 10 months; still very much a puppy, but I didn't put much stock into it being a puppy phase since it is progressing, was a complete 180 from her previous behavior, and her sister is showing signs of calming down (the exact opposite). Was Lola always hyper, or did she start getting that way shen she got a little older?


Well I could take a picture of my wall and show you Lola has done exactly the same. I had 6 lava lamps and all six have their wires all chewed through now. She chewed straight through my surround sound speaker wire and my phone charger wire and my laptop charger wire. She ripped off strips of wallpaper in the living room and dug up my carpet.

She runs around like a bat out of hell up and down the stairs.

But now she's calmed right down now. 

I was thinking and this is just a theory. Maybe because she was so very timid at first and took months to come out of herself with you that she may be behind on her development? She was so timid she never went through that destructive puppy stage in the early months and now she's come out of herself she's going through that stage now??? It's just a guess.

All I can say is Lola has really calmed down dramatically now. I use a spray called pet corrector on occassion, it lets out a loud hiss that stops her in her tracks when she's being naughty. TBH I hardly use it now, I just have to show her it and she knows she's doing wrong and stops.

There may be hope for Pearl if she has a chance to calm down. I never thought Lola would but she has.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear things aren't going too well, but I did have to laugh when I saw that picture... Venus has done the same thing since we got her, she has to date 8 holes started and a full 5 inch hole all the way through right next to our bedroom door. It's upsetting, but she only does it when I leave the house for more than an hour, so I can't blame her for getting mad at me. I wish you the best of luck whatever route you choose. ((hugs))


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

MoochiBaby said:


> I don't know your situation so I can't judge you. In my opinion, I do not believe in giving up an animal. A dog is a lifetime commitment, the good and the bad. If this were a child, you wouldn't give it up to social services just because he is difficult, would you?


Actually, I probably would because I don't like children (hence my not having them), but you're assuming that my sole motivation for rehoming is that she's costing me money. I don't think she's a destructive dog. I think the destructive behavior is caused by the fact that she needs someone who is one the same energy level as she is. And I'm sorry, but I don't agree with your sentiments at all. If I see an 80 year old woman buy a lab puppy and get pulled around like a ragdoll, I'm not going to tell her to get better training. I'm going to take that dog, put it in a home with five kids with ADHD and give the poor lady a Shih-tzu. 



> A puppy will chew no matter what, you have to correct them when they do it.


Really? I had no idea. I suppose my paragraph long narration of all the things I've tried so far was just fluff. 


> But not once did I blame her or give up on her. She was very hard to train but I stuck with it. I always made sure that she understood that it was not acceptable. Also, I learned that the reason that she was being destructive was because of my shortcomings. When I first got her, I thought because of her small size, I didn't need to exercise her as much. I used to walk her once or twice a week. But I started watching Cesar Milan the Dog Whisper and I realized that her destructive behavior was partially my fault. It had a lot to do with her not getting enough exercise and that was why I couldn't manage her. How often do you walk her? Even small dogs need daily exercise for at least 30-40 minutes. Remember it is Exercise, Discipline, then Affection. Her hyperness could be because of a lack of exercise.


Look, I don't mind advice. I thank you for taking the time to write this, but the fact is that you didn't read my original post very well. I pointed all of these things out already. I KNOW her problem stems from boredom and excess energy. I KNOW her destructive behavior is because of my shortcomings. How is my trying to find a situation where she can be happy be viewed as abandonment? If I were a parent (using your example) and found myself unable to give my child what they needed, I _would _give it up. If I got pregnant tomorrow, I'd head for an adoption agency the next day because I know I am not capable of handling a human child. I would be a bad mother, but instead of acting selfishly and caring more about what people thought of me, I would put that kid first and made sure that he/she would go (to the best of my abilities) to a home where they would receive everything they needed to be a happy individual. [/quote]


> Also tug a war is not the best game you can play with your dog, you are bringing out more frustration rather than practicing calm behavior when you are with her.


Disagree again. If she likes tug-o-war, then that's what I'm going to play with her. People warn folks off of the game because it can lead to aggression issues, which she doesn't have. I don't want to train her to be something else. I want her to be hyper, if that's what makes her happy. If her energy levels are high, high, high...then they should stay that way and just have an outlet to burn it off. 



> A lot of these behaviors are solvable, please look for a reputable trainer to help train your dog before giving her away. There are tons of animals in shelters because of unwilling owners who simply give up because they think it is an easy way out rather than training their dogs. Dogs never dump people, people are the ones who dump dogs.


I know there are a lot of animals in shelters. I volunteer at one. And I'm not going to dump her in a shelter. If the breeder can't match her to a suitable family, she stays.Even if the breeder says she can keep her herself, she stays because she needs more individualized attention than that situation would bring.

Please don't lecture me about abandoning my dog unless you have fully informed yourself of the situation. You can disagree with me, but most of your post is either in direct contradiction of what I've already posted, a rehash of what I've already admitted to, or just doesn't apply to the situation at all. 

You seem to look at dog ownership as a responsibility. I get and respect that. But I see it as a responsibility _and _a relationship too. If they can be happier with someone else, then why would I keep them from that? Because they're _my _dog? 

As it stands, her options (unless she grows out of this) are 

1. Choking to death
2. Being electrocuted
3. Being kenneled all day.

That's no way to live. 

And why is it a smart thing to rehome a nervous dog in a house full of screaming, yelling children but abandonment if it's the other way around? If you're looking for a jogging partner and end up with a pup that grows into a couch potato, it's o.k. to let a retiree who wants companionship to take them and give them a home. You're a hero. But if you have a bundle of energy who needs a active family that can run and play with her all day long, you're a monster that might as well drop the pooch at the curb side?


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> Well I could take a picture of my wall and show you Lola has done exactly the same. I had 6 lava lamps and all six have their wires all chewed through now. She chewed straight through my surround sound speaker wire and my phone charger wire and my laptop charger wire. She ripped off strips of wallpaper in the living room and dug up my carpet.


God, I get terrified that Pearl is going to chew a live wire one day. I've been lucky so far in that everything she's munched on had been off or running on batteries, but she chews right threw the metal filaments. ::shudder::



> I was thinking and this is just a theory. Maybe because she was so very timid at first and took months to come out of herself with you that she may be behind on her development? She was so timid she never went through that destructive puppy stage in the early months and now she's come out of herself she's going through that stage now??? It's just a guess.


I never thought about that. It's an interesting theory. 



> All I can say is Lola has really calmed down dramatically now. I use a spray called pet corrector on occassion, it lets out a loud hiss that stops her in her tracks when she's being naughty. TBH I hardly use it now, I just have to show her it and she knows she's doing wrong and stops.
> 
> There may be hope for Pearl if she has a chance to calm down. I never thought Lola would but she has.


I used a squirt bottle for a while. Trouble is that she never does it in front of me. I've corrected her enough that she knows it's "bad." So now she sneaks or waits til I'm distracted. We've all gotten so paranoid now. Everytime it gets too quite or I hear chewing, I race to find her. Poor thing, she looks so startled that she drops whatever it is she's gnawing on and sometimes it's gnaw appropriate and I have to tell her "it's o.k." and she's "a good girl" for chewing her chewies. But the look on her face. Oye! She's going to end up neurotic if we keep this up. 

And so will I.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Do what you know in your heart is best, hun. No one lives there and knows everything and every detail like you. I dislike rehoming, but sometimes it is the ONLY option when you realize this dog will not fit your lifestyle! You would probably being doing her and you a favour (even though you both love one another). *HUGS*


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't know what to do. I just don't know, and I'm getting a headache thinking about it.

I'm going for a walk. Maybe we can both burn off some energy: hers being natural and mine due to nerves.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

You are facing a very difficult decision. I believe you posted here hoping to find any last minute solutions that you may have missed; or, at least, support for the heartwrenching choice you must consider. Whatever you decide, you are in my thoughts and prayers for a positive outcome.


----------



## kayla30 (Sep 23, 2009)

hi there hun, lol i dont belive a dog can chew thught a wall .yer thought wires and up pillow cases , lol waty she got hammer teth lol . hope everything works owt for y and your dog .


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, your love for Pearl comes through your post so strong. I can see in your last post that you got a bit upset at others replies and that is understandable, your looking for positive feedback and helpful advice not what you should or should not be doing.

My opinion standsthat NO you are not looking to just dump Pearl again that is obvious, and in the fact that you are looking to rehome her putting her welfare first and foremost shows what a caring, thoughtful and loving owner you are. (In response to children YES people do dump their kids, that's why my mother has been a foster carer to distressed and traumatised kids from new born to teenagers for near on 25 years).

Also Tug of War, I also agree that this does not neccessary mean playing this game creates an aggressive dog. Its how its played that makes the difference. 

Walking......... I am lucky Jake is taking to walking out on a leash very well. I did however call him to me and offer a little piece of chicken as a reward (Not a bribe as there is a difference) so I don't think using a reward as such as a bad thing. However I also realise it depends on the dog as some dogs go well with this but others can get too food orientated and even start nipping or snatching. 

I don't know you as I am relatively new to this forum so please excuse my ignorance here. I have had or been invilved with dogs all my life but in training from puppy I have very little experience so in late October I am taking Jake to dog obedience classes, not to teach him but to teach myself.

Have you considered this? I only ask as this could be another option.

My thoughts are that you need to do what you feel is right for you and Pearl. If you decide to let her go your gonna be heartbroken but find solace in knowing your a good mum.

I sincerely hope all goes well for you and Pearl but if it doesn't I can tell you will find her the best home possible.

Cheers

Deme


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just checking in here. Listen, everybody can have their opinions of what you are going thru but only you really know what you must do. I'm an animal lover of a ridiculous nature. I've got my own little rescue here for cats, kitties, pups, whatever. I had to rehome a dog once. It broke my heart but it was better for the dog and for me. It wasn't easy but in my heart I knew it was the right decision for my family. If you can find Pearl a loving home, and know that she will thrive, don't you dare feel bad or let anybody make you feel bad about it. She is quite energetic (and destructive). LOL. My Chloe is and was the same way. It's the first time I've had a dog like that and boy did it take some getting used to. I'm blessed with only working a few hours two days a week and if I was gone any more than I am, I don't think I could have my sweet little Chloe and definitely not this many pups. I am very lucky to be able to have them in the kitchen (which is completely puppy proofed) and they romp and roam and are able to be together. You just take some time and think about things and you will know what's right in your heart. Hugs and love coming from us. No judgements here honey, you know that!!! Everything does happen for a reason!!!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Deme said:


> I don't know you as I am relatively new to this forum so please excuse my ignorance here. I have had or been invilved with dogs all my life but in training from puppy I have very little experience so in late October I am taking Jake to dog obedience classes, not to teach him but to teach myself.
> 
> Have you considered this? I only ask as this could be another option.
> 
> Deme


I would love to, but I've had some very bad and semi-permanent financial setbacks. If you know of websites or videos that I could visit that offer free tips or training, I'd love to visit and/all of them. Unfortunately, that's all I can do at this point in regards to training. Even the least expensive ones offered are over 100 dollars and I just can't swing it. We're down to lentils here.

The walk was surprisingly nice. I didn't take Tilly with me since she's so little and it's so hot, so I think that might have made a difference. Also, I put her on a flexi leash and just let her go wherever she wanted to and as long as the leash would extend (unless there was traffic, of course) It was a slooooooowwww walk to be sure. We stopped about three dozen times as she balked at this that or the other. But we're home now and she's passed out as we speak. 

I'll do this for the next few days and see if it makes a difference. Maybe graduate to walk in the morning and in the evening too? Tilly will have to suffer a bit as Pearl seems to do better without her there, but she was a crying mess when we got back from our walk. I took Boo to keep Pearl calm and give her a visual example of good walking behavior, so Tilly was all alone. Poor thing. You'd have thought we hadn't seen each other in a year, the way she cried and carried on. So maybe it's a good 2-in-1 lesson: Pearl with her walking and Tilly with her separation anxiety.

Mantra: Think positive, think positive...

I'm a huge pessimist, so this last bit requires effort and practice.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol unchienne dont u hate it when people lecture u when u know whats right from wrong already. oh boy  head up girl. how was the walk?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I will say Yoshi went through a crazy naughty puppy stage when she was about that age, and a couple months later calmed down. Sometimes though good behavior needs to be taught, and not just waited out.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> how was the walk?


Slow as molasses. One thing was funny though. It was so hot that the Pearl and Boo were shadow hopping. They'd get to a shadow spot a few feet ahead, plop down, and then get back up again (mere seconds later) when I caught up. This was on the way back home when I took Pearl's harness off as we got onto the property. I tried taking them down shady corridors of little back roads with trees making a canopy overhead to keep them cool. Even so, it was a scorcher. 

Since that wore her out a good bit, we're going for another walk in just a few minutes. It's cool now, so I can go longer. I'm going to try and go earlier tomorrow and maybe do 20 min. and then another 20-30 min. in the evening and see if that doesn't handicap our little racehorse just a bit. The breeder emailed me back. She said she could rehome and actually had a couple of people interested in a short haired female. She'd interview and have me meet the folks first, of course. But she also said that she thought Pearl would grow out of this and learn to settle down. And so far, what she's predicted before has been pretty dead on. 

We'll see. Looking and researching active dogs, I see a lot of people use agility training to get their jack russells and shelties under control. I wish Pearl wasn't so timid. I think she's do great at something like that. Or maybe flyball...if only they made the balls small. Really small. What other sports do chihuahuas participate in? She use to have a really strong prey drive (she still gives crickets and ants a good run for their money) but now she just looks at me like I'm mental when I break out her flamingo on a string.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

You should try the agility or flyball ... they do make the balls small enough for chis. Maybe that would help with her being timid as well ^_^


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

unchienne, I didn't mean to lecture you nor was I being judgmental. It is just that I see so many people give up their dogs just because they don't have the patience to work through with them. I volunteer at the shelter and see so many owners surrendering very young puppies because they didn't expect that they could be so much work. When I read your post, I got upset because of my experience. I have to respect you on that you are trying to find a good home for your girl instead of dumping her at the shelter like so many people do now a days. Especially with the economy not letting up any time soon, a lot of dogs and cats are getting displaced. It seems like it is harder to adopt dogs/cats out now then before. Most people aren't adopting because of how the economy is moving. I hope it works out for you and I hope you figure out what is best for Pearl.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I understand what you're going through and can relate. Sometimes the hardest part about loving and owning a dog; is being able to admit to yourself that your lifestyle just may not be suited to them. I've had a lot of dogs in my life.. some were personal rescues that we've taken in and rehomed because we just wanted to help and knew wouldn't be permanent- but there have been some that from the day I got I never could've imagined parting with. It's just about knowing your lifestyle and the type that fits best. For me I know I can't have a dog that doesn't love traveling and meeting new people. My parents had bought me a crested early this year.. she didn't come from a good breeder and was very poorly socialized. She bonded SO strongly with me and went everywhere I did- except she did so very insecurely and was terrified of new people regardless of how much positive reinforcement and training we did with her. It came down to a point where it wasn't about not being able to put in the time training but simply that she wasn't happy- she was just "learning to cope." And it broke my heart to think of leaving her behind in a crate when we went out. I was very lucky that my parents who weren't at all dog people offered to keep her there when I moved, because she was acclimated to them and staying there. 
It's why I'm so determined with Kahlua to get her out everywhere I can now and exposed to everything early. My heart can't stand to part with another dog.. I know and understand how devastatingly emotional it can be. But that said, you're a very strong person whether you believe me now or not. There are some people who will take in a dog and even after putting in all the effort in training and realizing the dog isn't happy still feel obligated to the responsibility of "owning" it and the dog ends up being locked up and neglected because it's not suitable for the home but it's the only way to "deal" with whatever issues it's got. Of course I think everyone should take any reasonable effort to try and be committed for life to a dog; but on the same hand I understand there comes a point that you've gotta admit to yourself if it just isn't working out; and in the end it should come down to what's best for the dog. I believe as long as you're responsible in finding a suitable home (which it sounds like you definitely are, as you know her best now and you know what she's lacking and needing) you're doing the right thing. You've got my support in whatever decision you make; best wishes. <3


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> You are facing a very difficult decision. I believe you posted here hoping to find any last minute solutions that you may have missed; or, at least, support for the heartwrenching choice you must consider. Whatever you decide, you are in my thoughts and prayers for a positive outcome.


Jerry'sMom s... those were very kind words and very well said.
Follow your heart, use your common sense, and know that whatever decision you make is for the best and either way it just shows how much you love and care for her. My thoughts are with you...>>Hugs<<


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

what wears my boy down is a good game of blanket monster. we take a small blanket of his and wrestle around with it so he can catch it or bite or chase after it after we playfully smack him with it. he loves it! best of all he sleeps soundless right after


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> what wears my boy down is a good game of blanket monster. we take a small blanket of his and wrestle around with it so he can catch it or bite or chase after it after we playfully smack him with it. he loves it! best of all he sleeps soundless right after


Rocky loves that game as well, he loves to wrestle!!

It must be a heartbreacking decision for you but only you can tell which it right. Nobody should be here to judge you at all.

Can tell by you post this is very hard for you. Rocky was a very hyper pup until he was a 1yr old, one he got neutered I noticed a real difference in him. Some nights I was at my wits end with him, he seemed to have endless energy. He is much calmer now, he is 1 and a half yrs, still occasionally 'goes on the rampage' lol. Tries to eat my sofa and likes to eat carpet, a water bottle works wonders with him though.

It is hard when you work, I work full time as well. Whatever you decide we will be with you all the way. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Jago was energy on legs and to be honest he had me run ragged until he was 9 months. I had a rest...kind of as he needed surgery on his knee...then once he got the okay from vet he was off again!

He is still at 7 years a high energy Chihuahua and needs a lot of exercise. I like that.

I think (generalising, not specific to this thread) many people buy a Chihuahua and think they can be kept as just house pets  
They seem to forget they are dogs...

To be honest, my late Honey was so placid and sedate when we bought her at three that a energetic Chi DID come as a SHOCK! That said I could never have parted with him. Thankfully we coped, but I understand not everyone can. Depends on circumstances and what's going on in your life I suppose.

The needs of the dog in these sad situations should come first in my thoughts. Always difficult to part with a pet though.

x


----------



## ~<3~ (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey! 
I read through your first post, but have just seen your responses on this page not the second..

Right, where to start 
First off, did you she is still a pup? In which case, woah you need to give her time. She is still finding out about everything, and to her everything is something to test and see if it tastes yummy. Even if her littermates are more clamer now, they each have thier own little character. 

Second, you are focusing alot of the physical side of things. Even if you took her for an hour long walk, she will stillbe mentally active. So I would teach her a few 'tricks'. Its something like 10 minutes of doing mental stimulation is the same as 20 minutes activity. 
Also, get her in a routine where she goes out for a walk at a certain time in the morning and in the afternoon. If you take them all out at the same time and then its more like being with the whole pack. If she stops, carry on walking with the other 2 and Im sure she will begrudgingly start walking again, dont talk to her at all though dont even look at her just carry on. 
If that doesnt work, pick her up, again with no looking at her or talking to her, and put her down in a different place which isnt so scarey for her, and carry on walking. 

The fact that she has got over so much, shows that if you put in the effort she will learn. 
Another thing, is when she chews something when your not there, dont chastise her when you come in. She wont realise at all. But if she chews when you are there, tell her no and distract her with a game. 



ps - to do with the learning thing, I recommen the clicker.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Muzby said:


> Do what you know in your heart is best, hun. No one lives there and knows everything and every detail like you. I dislike rehoming, but sometimes it is the ONLY option when you realize this dog will not fit your lifestyle! You would probably being doing her and you a favour (even though you both love one another). *HUGS*


Absolutely!

Just wanted to add that my first chi, Buford, was the dog from hell about chewing cords and things. I cannot tell you how many heating pad cords that dog chewed through. I worried my self silly about it. And lamp cords too. 

Now he's the least active of the four dogs.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just saw this thread. So sorry you are going through this! I am the last to judge. You already feel guilty enough. You are already trying everything you can think of. You don't want to give her up. I won't get on your case and lecture you about dogs being a lifetime commitment, so many in shelters, etc. 

I do think you should give her a bit more time. Maybe another month or so. Get her closer to a year and see if things calm down. Sometimes the puppy stuff just fizzles out, especially as they get closer to the one year mark. 

Keep up the flexi lead walks. Anything to tire her out. Does she like to learn tricks? Engage her mind. Sounds like she's being destructive out of boredom, as well as excess energy. Teach her things. Sit, down, stay, and then tricks... there's all sorts of things they can learn. And you can sit to do it! You don't have to be outside in the hot trying to exercise her. Exercise her MIND. Clicker training is great way to shape behavior. It's fun too. Tons of info out there on clickers training. Read up, watch some youtube videos of training techniques. You don't have to go to an obedience class to train your dog.

I wish you all the BEST. Let us know how everything is going!!!

Brodysmom


----------



## TzusnChis (Sep 16, 2009)

I see a lot of myself in your post. I'm 32 and not very active; I rehomed a Cocker Spaniel a few years ago. He was very active, as I said, I'm not. I also live in a 1 bedroom apartment, so that wasn't a great combination. I did more exercise with him, but if he was going to be in an apartment he needed someone that wanted a jogging partner and went camping on the weekends or something. The worst part was that my Cocker had no "off" button and bullied my Shih Tzu. He was more than active, he was neurotic. I HAD to rehome him, for the sake of his sanity and mine.

Right now I have Peanut who is just over a year old and full of energy. He's destroyed stuff and is forever pestering my calm Shih Tzu. He's awful to walk, he wants to lunge and growl at other dogs, he loves to bark etc. But, I'm working on training with that and thank goodness he has his calm moments. I won't ever give him up. It sounds like Pearl is similar and has a lot of puppy energy. BUT, I'm not there. It comes down to how wrong the fit is. I think it takes a little soul searching to figure out whether you're giving up too soon and it can be worked out, or if it really is for the best that they go to a new home. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------

